# Pros and cons of clipping legs out.



## lucy007 (17 January 2015)

Hi I'm not sure if this has been covered before, if so I cannot find any threads.

I would like to hear your ideas on pros and cons of having legs clipped off or left on for hunting,

also perhaps your preferences and why.

The 2 that my daughter hunt both have legs left on currently, but am considering taking them off (with the first clip only) prior to next season.

All opinions welcome, Thanks in advance.


----------



## springtime1331 (17 January 2015)

Pros - looks smart, easy to wash off after  hunting to find nicks, scrapes and thorns etc
Cons - skin more vulnerable to infection, and colder for the horse


----------



## vallin (17 January 2015)

I did and regretted it, infection and infection despite being incredibly careful


----------



## CrazyMare (18 January 2015)

I have one of each. Horse with clipped legs looks super smart, easy to wash off etc. No issues with cuts and scrapes.

Other one has quite furry legs, hard to wash and prepare for a day out.

My clipped one is quite a warm creature so doesn't seem any different!


----------



## The wife (18 January 2015)

If you are taking them off for the 1st clip only I would say go for it (assuming 1st clip is say around October time) I used to clip out the legs of 2 horses - One a shire X and the other a Clydesdale X who grew a lot of feather and just the 1st clip made all the difference to their appearance. I personally do not like clipped out legs for hunting as I think the natural feather offers alot of protection to the legs from both a skin and a risk of cuts perspective. But then again it depends on what part of the country you are in also. I personally never wash off legs either before or after hunting (unless for a lawn meet whereby they are chalked etc) and with a total of 7 white legs/socks between 2 hunters it's hard work keeping them clean!


----------



## L&M (18 January 2015)

I have a blue and white cob for hunting.

The first season I hunted him he was stabled overnight so clipped his legs out. They were a lot easier to keep clean, and looked 'smarter' but he did get several patches off mud fever.

This season he is living out, and have left his legs predominately on for warmth, and have just clipped down the back of his legs to keep the feather at bay. The main 'con' is getting his legs clean, and dried prior to hunting, but the major 'pro' is that he has had no mud fever at all, despite being out 24/7.

He is possibly moving yards for next winter so may have to go back to being be stabled - I am not sure which route I will take then, but will probably leave them on for the sake of not getting mud fever.


----------



## lucy007 (19 January 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone, 

One of the horses in question is a grey, so no legs would make keeping clean easier with regard to him, and washing/drying off much easier for both.

However I do feel having them on provides valuable protection, we have lots of hedge jumping and rarely come home with thorns, and am concerned that although finding any thorns would be easier without legs, that we may pick up more without them.

I would only clip off with first clip (usually late sept/early oct for hunter trialling) and see how we go. I believe this would make things a little more manageable, while still leaving time for some regrowth before we start hunting, usually November.


----------



## Baileysno1 (23 January 2015)

As a compromise between both options I run the clippers up the back of my horses legs, removes the bulk and gives a smarter outline but also leaves the majority of the hair on for protection, the area soon grows out enough not to look conspicuous, mines turned out in the day over winter and has never had any issues with mud fever.


----------



## PolarSkye (23 January 2015)

I have a grey who competes and who used to hunt . . . always left legs on.  He isn't a particularly hairy horse - grows fluffy trousers and some tufts in the fetlock area in place of feathers - but I always felt that I should leave some protection/warmth on the boniest/least flesh covered part of his body, particularly as I can rug the rest.  

P


----------



## GemG (23 January 2015)

Baileysno1 said:



			As a compromise between both options I run the clippers up the back of my horses legs, removes the bulk and gives a smarter outline but also leaves the majority of the hair on for protection, the area soon grows out enough not to look conspicuous, mines turned out in the day over winter and has never had any issues with mud fever.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, good compromise.  

I find if I run clippers carefully down the legs actually with the direction of the coat ... So downwards, you can smarten them up without having to shave them! If that makes sense.    Results in less likelihood of mud fever, but still smarter and bit easier to clean when required.


----------

